# Press Release For Sanford Broadheads ExpanDead expandables...



## niteshade (Feb 7, 2004)

bump for a great head....


----------



## MoNofletch (Jul 28, 2003)

I would LOVE to try some!!!
PM sent!! :tongue:


----------



## bowhuntin_KS (Dec 21, 2005)

if the blades lock open would this head be considered barbed..


----------



## niteshade (Feb 7, 2004)

no the heads aren't barbed.....will post more info as i get it in......


----------



## madsammer (Nov 21, 2008)

PM sent.

Like what I see

R


----------



## niteshade (Feb 7, 2004)

ttt thanks for your interest


----------



## niteshade (Feb 7, 2004)

*reply from chris @ sanford innovations..*

Hi, We will post the BloodShots on our web site as soon as we start to ship them out which will be in the first part of August. Unfortunately, we will not have the ExpanDeads out until January of 2011. Our archery antelope starts here in August 15th and I understand more than anyone that people want these heads as soon as possible because I am a bowhunter first and foremost and can very much relate. You may want to check out our BloodShots for this season, because they have the same cutting that a 3 bladed 1.5" broadhead has and are built for speed, so you get the best of both worlds with a fixed head.

Thanks for your interest in our new innovative broadheads.

Chris G. Sanford
Sanford Innovations, Inc.


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

Sent you a PM last night


----------



## niteshade (Feb 7, 2004)

MICCOX said:


> Sent you a PM last night


got it...thanks...sent ya one back.....


----------



## niteshade (Feb 7, 2004)

bump...


----------



## deerheaven (Apr 27, 2003)

bump.....


----------

